# 2.0L, interference or non-intereference engine?



## NJTy180 (Nov 6, 2001)

sorry for having to make a post on something thats probably been answered 100 times before, but I cant pick anything up with the Search and none of the links in the "2.0L 8v "Official" DIY/FAQ.." even work so thats completely useless.
A friends son has a 2001 Jetta MKIV 2.0L and the timing belt broke on him, traveling at low speed (1st gear), and I basically need to know if its an interference or non-interference engine so I can direct him on a route of how to go about getting this repaired.
Thank you in advance for any help and/or suggestions.
-Morgan


----------



## sx3 (Nov 22, 2004)

i believe its interference...
which probably means your friend will likely need some valve work done


----------



## RepresentDeutschland (Mar 8, 2006)

i thought it was non-interference


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (RepresentDeutschland)*

No question about it! The MK4s are interferance engines. It is stated so in the Bentley manual. 
However, breaking the timing belt DOES NOT NECESSARILY mean that there will be damage. All it means that there MIGHT be a damage!


----------



## pjam (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (RepresentDeutschland)*

Here we go...


----------



## 94jetta~~ (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (pjam)*

yea this could go either way


----------



## vwnut18t (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_No question about it! The MK4s are interferance engines. It is stated so in the Bentley manual. 
However, breaking the timing belt DOES NOT NECESSARILY mean that there will be damage. All it means that there MIGHT be a damage!

I second this. I would definitely have the head pulled just in case but if the pistons hit the valves on an 8v head just remember the valves are not at an angle to bend so if they did hit at full extension you could possibly have some serious damage to the piston. But again it is a MAYBE situation. Pull the head and go from there, thats the smartest thing to do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NJTy180 (Nov 6, 2001)

thanks for all the help guys. Ill see what his wallet will allow him to do now and go from there, lol


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Direct him to someone that can do a compression test.


----------



## NJTy180 (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

yeah well I dont think he's gonna have the $2500 - $2800 to get it done by a dealership and the garage its currently at wont even touch it, so Ill probably help him out and either do it myself or try and find someone who will cut him a break.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 2.0L, interference or non-intereference engine? (NJTy180)*

I have a 2.0 engine here he can buy the head if he wants. cheap $350


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: 2.0L, interference or non-intereference engine? (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I have a 2.0 engine here he can buy the head if he wants. cheap $350

Wow, 350 for a head? I sell OBDII longblocks for 200-225.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 2.0L, interference or non-intereference engine? (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_Wow, 350 for a head? I sell OBDII longblocks for 200-225.









If you sell AEG long blocks for 200-225 I will come down for 2 of them right now. 
Im not here to make money selling stuff i have a complete engine i bought for the block and crank mostly and i paid more than 350 for it.
But im serious IM me I would like to pick up 2 of those long blocks.
Thanks
Andre


----------



## Mucci (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: 2.0L, interference or non-intereference engine? (Audi4u)*

Definitly interferance. Ive got the dented pistons and shattered valves to prove it.
Bought a whole motor with 36k for $300 with accessories! Swapped the old out and the new in in a weekend and it was my first swap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: 2.0L, interference or non-intereference engine? (Mucci)*

its a 50/50 shot
assume the worst.


----------



## kene (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_No question about it! The MK4s are interferance engines. It is stated so in the Bentley manual. 
However, breaking the timing belt DOES NOT NECESSARILY mean that there will be damage. All it means that there MIGHT be a damage!

So are the MK3 2.0L interferance engines also?


----------



## Mucci (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (kene)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kene* »_
So are the MK3 2.0L interferance engines also?

yup, thats what mine was.


----------



## TheBeliever (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: 2.0L, interference or non-intereference engine? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_its a 50/50 shot
assume the worst.

yep. i bent a valve when i did my head work. i ****ed the timing up because of a cam gear, and my lack of thought to check the gear first. long story short, i got it to fire for like 3 seconds. in that time, it didn't even reach 900rpm and i bent my cylinder 3 exhaust valve.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: 2.0L, interference or non-intereference engine? ([email protected])*

At idle it is non-interference.
At 60+ mph there is a good chance that it has interference. Especially if you have an aftermarket cam.


----------



## TheBeliever (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: 2.0L, interference or non-intereference engine? (rhussjr)*

I didn't even get my car to idle and bent a valve.


_Modified by TheBeliever at 8:12 PM 10-4-2006_


----------



## Mucci (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: 2.0L, interference or non-intereference engine? (TheBeliever)*

Destroyed mine and it didnt move out of the garage.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: 2.0L, interference or non-intereference engine? (Mucci)*

I replaced a timing belt on a MKIII that the belt broke on the interstate and the guy killed the batt trying to restart it and it didn't hurt anything. As stated in previous posts, 50/50 chance on the 2.0's.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: 2.0L, interference or non-intereference engine? (TheBeliever)*

So, did it make you feel like an Einstein?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: 2.0L, interference or non-intereference engine? (rhussjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhussjr* »_At idle it is non-interference.
At 60+ mph there is a good chance that it has interference. Especially if you have an aftermarket cam.

Can you please explain to me how this even makes sense? Valve timing is the same as when you twist the ignition as it is at 6000rpms.
Valves dont magiaclly grow with increased rpms......lol!








The ABA is "technically" (by technically, I mean by the Bentley) a non-interference motor with stock valvetrain. BUT, it already has been disproved by a couple guys bending a valve. 
If you pop a belt, get a compression test done first. If it checks out, you;re good.


----------



## TheBeliever (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: 2.0L, interference or non-intereference engine? (tdogg74)*

I forgot to add, that my head is milled .035" so that might have been a factor...


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: 2.0L, interference or non-intereference engine? (tdogg74)*

At idle when a belt breaks, the engine has a greater chance that it dies at equal cam to crank speeds which means the crank and cam stop spinning at more equal rates (cams stop quicker due to spring pressure). 
At high rpms, when the belt breaks, the cam shaft will stop spinning at an even much quicker than the crank and will have a 50/50 chance that one or more of the valves will be in an open position and thereby making contact with a crank assembly that is still physically turning.
Luckily, in most 8V heads, the cam has a nautral or neutral position that never really lets the cam rest with either intake or exhaust valves fully opened.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_Direct him to someone that can do a compression test.

A compression test requires replacing the timing belt, if there's a damaged valve or two that'd mean you have to do that job twice, there's a better and cheaper way to determine if any damage has been done, a leakdown test. 
Pull all the spark plugs, carefully, turn the engine by hand until all of the pistons are at least 1/4" or so below TDC that way you can turn the cam without about doing any more damage then, make sure the engine can't turn, in a standard, parking brakes on, tranny in gear for an automatic, a wrench on the crank bolt jambed up against a solid body member, then pull upper timing cover so you can see the timing marks on the cam sprocket, turn the cam as though you when lining up the cam for a timing belt change, when the cam is on it's mark, both #1 valves will be closed, now perfrom the leakdown test on #1, turn the cam 90°, test #3, another 90° the cam and test #4, one final 90 and test #2. A damaged valve will cause massive leak down


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

If a valve is bent, an audible flow of air will be heard either out the exhaust of echoing in the intake manifold or coming out the throttle body.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (rhussjr)*

That's the point, a leak down test whether by the readings or the sound will quickly determine if there's a serious problem without having to do a lot of other perhaps unnecessary work first.


----------

